# A Chuck Berry Moment



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

This was Amos last week heading to pick the girls up from school (a weekday ritual). I looked over at him and there he was, so chill, paw on the door, cracking me up and these Chuck Berry lyrics rolled through my head....

"Riding along in my automobile
My baby beside me at the wheel
I stole a kiss at the turn of a mile..." ;D

Love this guy!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Love it! They act so much like humans sometimes.


----------

